# Are modified cars harder to sell?



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, thinking of getting a Milltek exhaust and remap for my TT. Just thinking down the line in 2/3 years time, will it be harder to sell? Can anyone share their experiences with this? Thanks.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Just put it back to stock before you sell, then there are no issues.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A Milltek & a Remap is not modified enough to make it difficult to sell. 
Hoggy.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes. I know all about Milltek exhausts and remaps, but I still wouldn't touch a car that had either. It just gives the buyer an impression that the car has been messed around with. There are too many nice original stock cars on the market to choose from.

I'd say go ahead with the mods but leave it back to normal before selling it - particularly if you will be trading it in!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, A Milltek & a Remap is not modified enough to make it difficult to sell.
> Hoggy.


this


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Personally, I'd never buy a car with mods to me that = ratarsed.

Not definitive logic I know as a standard car could have been ragged but I'd say the likelihood is more so if it's been modded.

Why would you mod a car to pootle around in it?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Shouldn't make too much of a difference when the oily bits are still standard and the bodywork mods aren't there to hide accident damage. Perhaps with slightly older cars, mods may even attract more (younger) buyers with less to spend and who want to go down the mod route. Newer cars that are standard my be worth more as they can be sold as an Audi approved pre-owned car. I guess modified ones don't qualify for that.


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Don't make any mention of your mods when you sell the car!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Usually you're reducing your market for sale by selling with mods so best chance of getting the right money is standard


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Go back to stock and sell any parts that were upgrades like exhaust, intercooler etc to get some money back out of it. Selling it with all the mods on wont add to the price and make it harder to sell unless you're aiming to sell it specifically on somewhere like Pistonheads.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sold all mine modified got the price I was after so not always bad news

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Personally, I'd never buy a car with mods to me that = ratarsed.
> 
> Not definitive logic I know as a standard car could have been ragged but I'd say the likelihood is more so if it's been modded.
> 
> Why would you mod a car to pootle around in it?


I'd be of the same opinion.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys are missing the trick then cause usually well modded cars are better looked after, with more care and attention, and often it more frequent oil changes.

A remap and exhaust isn't going to affect a cars lifespan.


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> You guys are missing the trick then cause usually well modded cars are better looked after, with more care and attention, and often it more frequent oil changes.
> 
> A remap and exhaust isn't going to affect a cars lifespan.


I agree I mod my cars and if your going to spend money on modding your car then you should spend money keeping it in tip top condition.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

This is not subjective. Yes it is harder and most people would avoid.

Only those who have modded cars would argue against this however anyone in the car trade will give you the facts.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes it'll be marginally harder to sell. The more you modify, the more it becomes something personal to you and therefore your potential market is reduced.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The funny thing is though, the majority of 2.0tfsi owners I know who modded their cars to stage 2 plus, will remove the mods from the car, seeing as they are all basic bolt ons, sell the mods on for half price to recoup some costs and then sell the car on as standard.

However, I've been watching modded cars on eBay, as it saves a lot of money buying a already modded car, if that's what you plan on doing yourself, and I've come to realise, that well modded cars don't hang around at all. Also having seen my friends who buy and sell modded cars, I don't think it's as big a deal as some people think.

Personally, I think it's more the older generations who won't touched modded cars, whilst my generation will actively seek out modded ones to save themselves money.

Modding a 2.0tfsi VAG to stage 2 plus is pretty much the standard practice on mk5golfgti.co.uk and seatcupra.net

Generally I've found TT owners very very different in behaviour and attitudes to those of the equivalent hot hatch owners.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I wouldn't buy any modified car, not just a TT. And I'm 29.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lyons said:


> I wouldn't buy any modified car, not just a TT. And I'm 29.


And therefore not my generation :wink:

So I take it a lot of you wouldn't buy a brabus, alpina or RUF either


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine would be put back to OEM and parts sold before I traded it in, by then it will probably only have 10k on the clock so the chances of any damage made by the mods would be next to nothing! :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Let's grasp the real nettle then. You put your heavily modded car back to stock to sell it. Are you going to tell the purchaser that it was once modded? If he /she asks are you going to be truthful?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

It depends on the mods you do..

If you have a good eye for modifications you know that you have made the experience of a car better as a whole, making it unique and something that another person would want.

If you do something stupid like lower it so low you now have to avoid roads with speed bumps or put a massive pink go faster strip on it its going to bite you in the bum.

Same applies under the hood, I've found in the past induction kits and remaps have put off potential sales, but you it all depends on the customer.

If the customer knows abit about cars then it will be fine, best to be honest upfront, tell them what extras you have added and critically, how much it cost you! Plus they can always been removed and resold!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Of course you should be honest about it - that's fine if you and the purchaser both know the score. You'd be incensed if a dealer lied to you or misled you about existing or previous mods and rightly so!

But let's get real here....

Does a TTS need modding for road use? Hell no!

Does a TTRS need modding for road use? F*ck no!

Am I modding mine? I dunno yet, but I wont be kidding myself it needs it if I do!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Once you have experienced a remap one, you wouldn't be able to go back to stock. Also a lot of people only buy VAG's because its easy to modify them.

The truth of the matter is, if a popular and well regarded tuner has done the work, and you have documented it well, your car will sell on places like owners forums and piston heads.

Both of jonnyc's last two cars where highly modified, turbo kits, internals, and people where approaching him asking if he would sell the car, and that's how both of his last two cars sold. One a golf GTI with 500hp and a s3 with 500hp.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Johnny races his cars though Jason.. different kettle of fish altogether I absolutely see why he'd want to mod his cars. The same goes for anyone who tracks or races the car.

Despite all the talk on here about reliability of tuners and maps, there are plenty of posts where people have dash lights, misfires and sensor issues following remaps. They're a lot more potential hassle and repeated visits to tuners than some of you guys make out and when the car is just for road use i'd seriously question whether the potential hassle is worth it.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

igotone said:


> Johnny races his cars though Jason.. different kettle of fish altogether I absolutely see why he'd want to mod his cars. The same goes for anyone who tracks or races the car.
> 
> Despite all the talk on here about reliability of tuners and maps, there are plenty of posts where people have dash lights, misfires and sensor issues following remaps. They're a lot more potential hassle and repeated visits to tuners than some of you guys make out and when the car is just for road use i'd seriously question whether the potential hassle is worth it.


Jonny doesn't race his road cars, he has no need to seeing as he races ferraris and Lemans LMP1's for a living.

That applies to the TTRS only in regards to some issues with maps, Audi don't want people to map so are making things difficult, but it's only a few cars which have issues.
The 2.0tfsi maps are bulletproof now, the 2.5tfsi maps will get there eventually aswell. I don't think you will understand, until you have mapped your car, it will open your eyes just like it did hugy, the driving experience is just so much better that you will ask yourself why it didn't come like that from the factory.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's certainly one way of putting some life back into your car if you're after more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Personally...

At the advert-viewing stage, it would depend on what they were. Some basic ones might attract me (low-end remaps, replacing OEM with upgraded parts), some would put me off (bodykits, lowering, loud exhausts etc.). So I'd say mods will naturally reduce your universe of buyers, the more there are the fewer the people will get past the advert, but equally they will make the car stand out from the rest for some buyers.

After that, modded or not, the key thing for me would be a comprehensive set of receipts, service docs and whatever else (general condition) that evidenced that the car had been well and regularly maintained and looked after. Plus general impression of the seller. 
It's a bit like the low mileage / high mileage debate. Myself, I'd be just as happy buying a modded car (or one that'd been used regularly) from someone who was clearly an enthusiast and devoted time and effort to keeping it well, than an unmodified (or low mileage) example from someone who just saw it as a way to get from A to B while expending the minimum effort and cost keeping it on the road.
I'd also favour service stamps from a good independent &/or specialist over and above FASH.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

From my experience there is a line with modifications and when you pass that line the car becomes much harder to sell. I have always enjoyed success selling modified cars but certain people as mentioned earlier would actively steer away from a modded car. Others see it as a real opportunity to bag themselves a bargain.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Very subjective question OP.

Your question should ask "would you buy a modified car?" So, I ask would you?


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Neal

Where do we stand on this matter?!!! :lol:

Olly


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

I think if I was purchasing a Car under 3 years old I would be very wary of buying a modified example as if any part was to fail and the manufacture could put it down to being caused by the modification you could in effect be buying a vehicle with no warranty


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Very subjective question OP.
> 
> Your question should ask "would you buy a modified car?" So, I ask would you?


YES


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Most buyers will want stock - so they can either leave it stock or do their own mods. It's highly unlikely that a buyer will want the exact mods you have as it tends to be a personal choice. Then again mods are really fun - maybe keep it to the essential few!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not in a rush to sell, BUT if someone wanted to buy mine for a price I can assure you the mods are the best available and to put them on a car at full price would cost thousands so someone looking at my car if for sale may see it as a bargin to buy a car with them already done, still looks pretty stock to be fair :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

alexp said:


> Most buyers will want stock - so they can either leave it stock or do their own mods. It's highly unlikely that a buyer will want the exact mods you have as it tends to be a personal choice. Then again mods are really fun - maybe keep it to the essential few!


I don't agree, stage 2 plus is all a muchness. Everyone does pretty much the same mods, and a the options out there are all basically the same.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> From my experience there is a line with modifications and when you pass that line the car becomes much harder to sell. I have always enjoyed success selling modified cars but certain people as mentioned earlier would actively steer away from a modded car. Others see it as a real opportunity to bag themselves a bargain.


Has robs car sold yet? Now that is a bargain.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Car modded by an enthusiast and had thousands spent on it, driven hard as it was always intended to, but only when engine oil, gearbox etc up to temperature, frequent oil changes and regular servicing by specialists.

Car bought by someone who's not really into cars, left completely standard, yet driven hard from cold and serviced every 20k cos that's what Audi say you can get away with. It's technically got FASH.

The latter will always be worth more money, which is crazy, and I know which I'd rather buy. I must stress that either situation could be reversed, but it offers a very valid counterpoint to the argument that modded = ragged. Most average car buyers don't even check their oil or tyres regularly, and if the car didn't tell them the fuel was low they'd drive it until they ran out, it's madness.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Interesting topic.
The points about tracked cars and hi modded cars being looked after well is a very good point. But the down side are the same cars do countless launch starts, spend a huge about of there time running full out. 
Does that out way the plus's?

If we are talking TT RS's and let say 2 year old ones around 30k with 15k miles.

Would you buy one used and looked after like Jason's or Harrison's or one that's not touched and been driven "normaly" 80% of the time but only had 2 services? More than likely been a toy!

Second hand is always hard. Down to the buyer in the end Which way they go.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

When I purchased mine it was always with the intention of modifying it to the next level, if I had found one to the spec i wanted already modified I would have got that one instead.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As said, an interesting debate - for once not really deviating off topic.

I'd still look for a nice clean standard example though regardless of all the pros and cons. There is a theme running through the thread though, that many would de modify their car before selling. Ain't yer proud of your creations or are you just after the better bucks that a good clean standard example attracts?

Surely, there lies the answer


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

moro anis said:


> As said, an interesting debate - for once not really deviating off topic.
> 
> I'd still look for a nice clean standard example though regardless of all the pros and cons. There is a theme running through the thread though, that many would de modify their car before selling. Ain't yer proud of your creations or are you just after the better bucks that a good clean standard example attracts?
> 
> Surely, there lies the answer


No, it's just that there is a bigger market to sell to. Also, if you were trading the car in the dealer would want it standard.

Heavily modified examples of certain cars actually sell for more and are easier to sell amongst enthusiasts, a prime example being the B5 S4/RS4.


----------



## gold198 (Jul 14, 2013)

talking of mods im going to get some parts gold plated on my tts can anyone
tell me if the wing mirrors and fuelcap are chrome or aluminium 
THANKS [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Plastic


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

moro anis said:


> As said, an interesting debate - for once not really deviating off topic.
> 
> I'd still look for a nice clean standard example though regardless of all the pros and cons. There is a theme running through the thread though, that many would de modify their car before selling. Ain't yer proud of your creations or are you just after the better bucks that a good clean standard example attracts?
> 
> Surely, there lies the answer


Most people trade in their cars, therefore you remove the mods first to recoup money as mods don't add value to the car in most scenarios. The car then usually gets auctioned off by the dealer


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

moro anis said:


> As said, an interesting debate - for once not really deviating off topic.
> 
> I'd still look for a nice clean standard example though regardless of all the pros and cons. There is a theme running through the thread though, that many would de modify their car before selling. Ain't yer proud of your creations or are you just after the better bucks that a good clean standard example attracts?
> 
> Surely, there lies the answer


No, I would only de-mod to recoup some money back on the parts.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > As said, an interesting debate - for once not really deviating off topic.
> ...


+1


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > From my experience there is a line with modifications and when you pass that line the car becomes much harder to sell. I have always enjoyed success selling modified cars but certain people as mentioned earlier would actively steer away from a modded car. Others see it as a real opportunity to bag themselves a bargain.
> ...


No it hasn't and that car is a case in point really , an amazingly well executed modified car and Rob is getting just stupid offers for. If it was standard would it have already sold then maybe. But you can't argue that his car in pure money saving terms would make a great car for someone.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

olly12 said:


> Hi Neal
> 
> Where do we stand on this matter?!!! :lol:
> 
> Olly


Errrrrrrr yours has a limited market :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


That's the thing it needs the right buyer, who is out there somewhere. Alternatively he could split it and let us vultures grab some bargains.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the main reason it hasn't sold is because the sorta people who want to do those mods will want it on a s-tronic. I think it would have sold by now if it was dual clutch.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> I think the main reason it hasn't sold is because the sorta people who want to do those mods will want it on a s-tronic. I think it would have sold by now if it was dual clutch.


I think it hasn't sold because it's a rubbish colour :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't sell my cars privately, always been trade in even with losing out to stealers, gutted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Jason and Neil, looks like pink is a rubbish colour.

I never wanted to sell it really anyway.  In fact I've just taxed it for 12 months and MOT'd it.

Really I should take it back to stock, but I couldn't with a straight face sell it on then without explaining all the mods and that would put me off more than buying it modified.

Might have one more go with a price reduction.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

moncler1 said:


> Thanks for the comments Jason and Neil, looks like pink is a rubbish colour.
> 
> I never wanted to sell it really anyway.  In fact I've just taxed it for 12 months and MOT'd it.
> 
> ...


Rob , just keep it , you know you want too :wink:

P.s Misano is my second favourite colour...But you already knew that. :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Another vote to keep Rob!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeh rob :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > Most buyers will want stock - so they can either leave it stock or do their own mods. It's highly unlikely that a buyer will want the exact mods you have as it tends to be a personal choice. Then again mods are really fun - maybe keep it to the essential few!
> ...


lol - fair enough - you are entitled to your opinion but clearly the consensus of the poll so far would appear to indicate a view more in line with mine!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

alexp said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > alexp said:
> ...


We weren't discussing that though where we.
We were talking about buyers who plan to mod a 2.0tfsi, and the fact is if everyone who goes to stage plus will end up with pretty much the same hardware, so your argument about modding individuality is incorrect.

Unless of course you perceive modding to still be the same as the chav max power era of body kits and tuning boxes.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> We weren't discussing that though where we.
> We were talking about buyers who plan to mod a 2.0tfsi, and the fact is if everyone who goes to stage plus will end up with pretty much the same hardware, so your argument about modding individuality is incorrect.
> 
> Unless of course you perceive modding to still be the same as the chav max power era of body kits and tuning boxes.


I see your point - the OPs question was more around sports exhaust and remap - so if you perceive that to be something highly desirable then your answer makes sense. I was talking about modding in general. Having said that, if I turned up to view a car and it had a non-stock exhaust it would put some doubts in my mind. So I think we can agree to disagree!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why would it put doubt in your mind just 'cause it had a after mmarket exhaust, which are all better than OEM both in terms of quality and performance. My car has loads of mods and has been merticuously looked after with no corners cut, so that compared to a car on the fore court that was washed with fairy liquid or a car wash, I know which one I would pick.

Just 'caus eit has been modded doesn't mean it has been badly treated / thrased, generally those people are the ones who look after it more as the car means something to them


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Rob, there is absolutely no doubt that you carry out the most professional of modifications to your cars to the highest standard but it doesn't mean that those who don't, don't care as much for their cars.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I know, perhaps not the best choice of words  

I am just saying there are owners out there to them it is just a car, not a love affair :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I agree with that totally. Unfortunately it seems more common than not. I know someone who buys a new M3 every 2 or 3 years then lets the guys at Tesco's clean it while he does the shop!!


----------

